
The Most Important Job Factors for Developers - hunglee2
http://jobfactors.workshape.io/
======
Peroni
This is _fascinating_ stuff. What I find super interesting is that Industry
becomes significantly more important the more experienced the developer.

The only thing I can think of that would make this even better is if I could
filter the data by geographic region.

~~~
GordyMD
That would be a good addition. We'll consider adding it in later iterations
for sure. Thanks.

------
mischat
I love this refreshing look of the world of hiring from the developers pov.

